# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема с общим доступом к файлам в сети

## GremlinE

Доброго времени суток. Столкнулся недавно с проблемой: установил локалку путем кабеля, все гууд - сеть работает, пинг идет, игрушки по сети и тд. Но почему-то не работает обмен файлами и вообще расшареные папки не видно как с перврго компа, так и со второго. Через "Выполнить" в Пуск система говорит что ни одна из сетевых служб не смогла отобразить данный сетевой путь. В сетевом окружении при попытке зайти в комп ругается на недостаточность прав..... Помогите пожалуйста разобраться, а то методом тыка и всевозможных статей добился того что сеть вобще упала и пинга даже нет..(( Думаю, все от политик безопасности идет...Заранее спасибо

----------


## CaptainZolch

Во-первых, какая ОС стоит на машинах. 





> установил локалку путем кабеля


комп-комп или свич=комп-компИ?

Что с "политакой безопасности"? разрешено пользываться ресурсами всем или опр. полюзывателю?

----------


## GremlinE

Вин ХР на обоих: у меня Зверь, на второй машине не известно какая сборка, но по виду тоже какой-то ре-пак(по поводу сборок прошу не вопить, мол используй чистую винду - наслушался уже, и, по-моему, сеть настроить в любой винде-калеке можно). Сеть напрямую кабель кинут от компа к компу. Вобщем, проделывал следующее: настроил ип, маску, отключил брандмауер, фаервол антивиря; рабочая группа общая; включил учетку Гость; поставил в политике безопасности Гостевую схему доступа к файлам и принтерам; в свойствах папки сделал Простой общий доступ...ну и расшарил нужные папки. Что еще необходимо?

----------


## CaptainZolch

Кроме "общего доступа" есть такая заморочка, как "безопасность" (она есть в винде корп., встречается и на репаках) нужно дать "Гость" права доступа к шаре.
Можно попробывать убрать IP`шники и зайти в по имени компа (\\"имя компа")
Проверь настройки брантмауэра и фаервола (бывает такое, отключил\выключил и сеть пропала)

----------


## GremlinE

Сегодня сестра притащила ноут универовский препода какого-то...установили с другом Варик, погамали по сети, кроме ипишников ничего не настраивал... Вот щас чисто из любопытства в сетевое окружение с него загляну... И эта зараза все мои расшареные папки видит..)) У нас с ним даже группы рабочие разные.. Чувствую, все-таки придеться винду на оба свои чистую ставить..:confused:

----------


## CaptainZolch

> Сегодня сестра притащила ноут универовский препода какого-то...установили с другом Варик, погамали по сети, кроме ипишников ничего не настраивал... Вот щас чисто из любопытства в сетевое окружение с него загляну... И эта зараза все мои расшареные папки видит..)) У нас с ним даже группы рабочие разные.. Чувствую, все-таки придеться винду на оба свои чистую ставить..:confused:


попробуй на машинах сбросить настройки TCP\IP:
*Netsh winsock reset catalog*
*Netsh firewall reset*
выполни их в комантдной строке.
Попробуй проверить утилитой KKiller обе машины +  поставь обновления на винду

----------


## CaptainZolch

> Сегодня сестра притащила ноут универовский препода какого-то...установили с другом Варик, погамали по сети, кроме ипишников ничего не настраивал... Вот щас чисто из любопытства в сетевое окружение с него загляну... И эта зараза все мои расшареные папки видит..)) У нас с ним даже группы рабочие разные.. Чувствую, все-таки придеться винду на оба свои чистую ставить..:confused:


попробуй на машинах сбросить настройки TCP\IP:
*Netsh winsock reset catalog*
*Netsh firewall reset*
выполни их в комантдной строке.
Попробуй проверить утилитой KKiller обе машины +  поставь обновления на винду

----------


## Senjja

У меня была вчера такая же проблема, тоже 2 компа объединены в локальную сеть кросс-кабелем через доп. сетевые платы. Ведомый комп не видел расшаренные папки на главном ни при каких действиях, а главный на ведомом видел. Наткнулся на вашу тему и понял: у меня на главном антивирь стоит, а на ведомом нет. Файервол антивиря на главном блокировал попытки соединения и доступа к расшаренным папкам на главном. Отключил его, папки на главном стали доступны всем, и админу ведомого, и лок. пользователю. Добавил в настройки файервола антивиря  IP-адрес доп.сетевой платы (при настройках сети сам его назначил)  в доверенные сетевые адаптеры, плюс на всякий случай IP встроенной (основной) сетевой платы, включил антивирь - все работает, доступ к расшаренным папкам есть с обоих компов.

_Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут 31 секунду_
Попробуй создать на ведомом компе новую (или другую -кроме админской) учетную запись пользователя, и зайди в систему из-под неё. Потом проверь доступ к расшаренным файлам и свойства подключения в ней. Есть ping? Если у тебя винда до сих работала без сбоев, то не факт, что при "чистой" все будет ништяк. Полагаю, все дело в настройках. Не заморачивайся чистой виндой. А политики безопасности прежде чем изменять, записывай исходное  состояние системы, а то капец может быть - забыл где отключил

----------


## GremlinE

Так, ладно...с шарой разобрался...теперь хочу общий инет на два компа сделать. У меня и у сестры по модему, думаю, нафиг тратиться если, допустим, она мне через вафляй может его раздать..)) Каким образом это дело провернутьИ:blush:

----------


## chelovegg

Блин Люди проблема вроде похожа есть комп основной и ноут и на обоих win7 соеденил кабелем настроил сеть на одном ip 192.168.0.1 маска та что стандартная 255... на втором ip192.168.0.2 маска такая же проблема в том что то компы видны  друг другу и пингуются а  пытаюсь зайти с одного на другой через сеть пишет что windows не м ожет получить доступ к XXX-ПК так с обоих компов(((((((((( что делать?

----------


## GremlinE

> Блин Люди проблема вроде похожа есть комп основной и ноут и на обоих win7 соеденил кабелем настроил сеть на одном ip 192.168.0.1 маска та что стандартная 255... на втором ip192.168.0.2 маска такая же проблема в том что то компы видны друг другу и пингуются а пытаюсь зайти с одного на другой через сеть пишет что windows не м ожет получить доступ к XXX-ПК так с обоих компов(((((((((( что делать?


Ставишь общую рабочую группу, простой общий доступ к файлам и принтерам, включаешь учетку Гость и, возможно, будет тебе счастье. Говорю возможно, тк как у меня не получилось:(, хотя по "учебнику" все должно работать...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
Ах да...у тебя же еще и вин7.... там, кажеться, заморочек побольше

----------


## at1001

Бывает, что расшаренные папки не любят давать доступ учетной записи с пустым паролем.

----------


## atarix

> Блин Люди проблема вроде похожа есть комп основной и ноут и на обоих win7 соеденил кабелем настроил сеть на одном ip 192.168.0.1 маска та что стандартная 255... на втором ip192.168.0.2 маска такая же проблема в том что то компы видны  друг другу и пингуются а  пытаюсь зайти с одного на другой через сеть пишет что windows не м ожет получить доступ к XXX-ПК так с обоих компов(((((((((( что делать?


ну так ты же сам говоришь проблема похожа - значит и решение Ж-)

----------


## atarix

> Блин Люди проблема вроде похожа есть комп основной и ноут и на обоих win7 соеденил кабелем настроил сеть на одном ip 192.168.0.1 маска та что стандартная 255... на втором ip192.168.0.2 маска такая же проблема в том что то компы видны  друг другу и пингуются а  пытаюсь зайти с одного на другой через сеть пишет что windows не м ожет получить доступ к XXX-ПК так с обоих компов(((((((((( что делать?


ну так ты же сам говоришь проблема похожа - значит и решение Ж-)

----------

